# Troy-Bilt Storm 2410 not throwing very much snow



## pugtheo (Jan 24, 2014)

A couple of questions:
Does a two stage snow thrower perform better when there is more snow?
Could augers or impellar be installed backwards?
I have a 2410 that I purchased from Lowes yesterday.
The unit started easily, runs smoothly and gears engage fine.
But the snow is barely throwing through the chute.
The plow does a great job of clearing a path on a side walk, about 2-4" + huge drifts from previous snow, but pushes more snow to the sides then out the chute. This does not make it desirable on a driveway as you have to go back and redo again.
I checked augers and large impellar and both are moving fine.
Also lowered the deck by raising the snow skids on both sides.
It is almost like it is pushing the snow vs. pulling it in?
Any experts out there have a possible solution or experienced this before?
Puzzled in OHIO


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

As for your Troy Bilt, it is made by MTD. Most people here will advise against getting an MTD because they are built cheaply and more flimsy than some other brands, but it should still work fine.

Yes, it will do better the deeper the snow is.

Yes, the augers and impeller can be installed backwards. Though you would have to be stupid to install the impeller backwards and that would be obvious looking at it. Augers typically get reversed when someone takes the gear box apart to rebuild it and replace the gears.

Stand back and watch the augers while it is running. As they turn you should be able to imagine something under them being pulled towards the center of the machine. If they are instead pushing towards the outside the left and rights are reversed.

Is this brand new? Lowes might have assembled something wrong, however the augers should have been installed at the factor when built. Is it possible this was a return that someone else messed with?

If it is working for some things and not for others I would assume it is assembled correctly. It could be the belt needs adjusted and tightened. You manual should discuss how to properly set that up.

It could be you have a broken shear bolt somewhere. With the engine off grab the augers and try turning them. They shouldn't move much, if you can spin them all the way around you need to replace the shear bolt.

Last problem could be you are simply going too fast. If you are driving faster than you are throwing snow will get pushed forward and start to spill out the sides. The same thing will happen if you are trying to take too wide of a cut at once. If the snow is really deep it can spill out on its own as it falls down.


----------



## pugtheo (Jan 24, 2014)

Augers typically get reversed when someone takes the gear box apart to rebuild it and replace the gears.
BINGO! 
I purchased this as a floor model and it did note that there was a gear box replaced. There was a savings of over $100 and has a full warranty though but I was wondering how a snow thrower which runs great but doesnt throw snow! 
I will look into it further, thanks for the input.


----------



## pugtheo (Jan 24, 2014)

If I return the Troy-Bilt 2410 to Lowe's for a refund, any reccomendations for a replacement around $500? I prefer somewhere that will defer payments for 6 mos at 0% financing. I looked at a Craftsman hot and heavy at Sears but was talked into this unit by a neighbor instead.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The troy 2410 will be a fine snow blower once the problem is fixed. take good care of it and it will be fine. The troy and craftsman are on the same field quality wise. 

Tale a picture and post it looking at the augers from the front. we can tell right away if something is wrong with the augers. If they are on wrong see if lowes will swap them. maybe with a little off for the hassle. Or if you are handy get a lot off and do it yourself.

If they are on right, try the manual and check the belt tension. If it had an auger swap this may be a used (albeit 1 time and gearbox blew so they brought it back) snow blower and the belt might be bad.

First things first, take a pic of the augers.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Pics will help verify thing, and please include the model # on the sticker that is on lower left back plate. 

Other thoughts:

Missing shear pins 
Mis-adjusted auger cable

Both simple, but annoying fixes.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My 2410 cuts through snow well. There is a bit of light snow mist that is ejected at the top outside edge of the auger housing from the augers spinning but nothing I'd have to go back over. Every time I use it I keep thinking I should cut a piece of thin rubber a couple inches wide and hang it in the front to knock it down back into the auger but be soft enough that if I run into a drift it just pushes past it.

My problem is it's a used blower and the guy left gas in it and now it's surging at all speeds unless it's under a load. Waiting for warmer weather to fix that.

I'd guess from your description that the augers were put in backwards  It's not a heavy duty machine but it's something that should handle snow well for the average homeowner if it's treated with normal care and maintenance.

Once you get this problem solved you might want to consider an impeller kit. The impeller on mine has enough clearance between the impeller vanes and the housing to get your finger between. Causes a loss of performance in blowing the snow out and also leaves the impeller and chute in more risk of clogging in the wet stuff 
You should also make sure you haven't raised those skids too far and you're dragging on the scraper bar. It will wear out quicker than it should. I tossed the stock skids and pick up a set of ariens skids at Home Depot. Much, much thicker metal and they are two sided compared to Troy's light duty one sided. Kind of tacky with the Ariens orange but I'll cover them in red this summer when it's warmer.

If you've seen one snow blower throw you've seen them all pretty much. Here is a 2410 video and you can see how it "cuts" cleanly from side to side pulling the snow to the center and out the chute.


----------



## pugtheo (Jan 24, 2014)

Went out last night and tried it again.
I have a picture of the augers but not sure if I'm able to upload from my iPad?
Tried many options but no photo attached.
I'm convinced that they are backwards as it would only make sense since it pushes snow to side.
Only when there is large enough drift to get to the back impeller that the snow blasts out the chute.
Put a call into Lowes and asked my next step. 
They said they could have someone look at it next week.
I said I may want to return, no confidence they will be able to install properly.
May just opt for a new one from different Lowes.
Grrrrrrrr as we are in middle of blizzard in northern Ohio!


----------



## pugtheo (Jan 24, 2014)

auger blades backwards?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, those are backwards!

Being a new machine, it should be easy to get apart. Now the question is do you want to deal with that yourself or take it back and get something else. It shouldn't take more than about 30 minutes to fix, but it is new and you shouldn't have to do that. Are you mechanically competent? Do you have a heated space to work? Do you have some basic tools?

The quick and easy:

Remove chute control rod.
Remove belt cover.
Remove auger belts.
Remove bolts holding front scoop to drive section.
Remove the front scoop.
Remove the large pulley behind the impeller.
Remove the 3 screws holding the outside of the augers to the bucket.
Slide the whole impeller / auger / gearbox assembly out the front.
Switch the left side augers and the right side augers.
Put it back together doing the opposite.

There is a slight chance that just removing the 3 bolts holding the auger shaft to the sides of the bucket will allow you to twist the gearbox to a large enough angle to be able to slide the augers out, but I am thinking no.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

YUP, Backwards.

It's not real hard to do if you have some skills and yes you absolutely shouldn't have to be the one to fix it but if you do your own repair you'd have the $100 cheaper blower and you'd have it fixed today and it will throw the way you expect it to and not push the snow out the sides.

After all that you might still want to consider the impeller kit at a later date just to improve it's abilities should you choose to.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like this is your first post so welcome. what part of north oh are you at. I am in nw oh and we are having blizzard weather to. if you are close to bryan oh I would come and help you switch augers. I have a areins snow -tek 24 and I think they are 599.00.gayland


----------



## pugtheo (Jan 24, 2014)

My neighbor and I tried tackling it for about an hour this afternoon. 
Took bolts apart that hold augers on either side.
Then took plastic cover off the belts and saw that they have to come off and then loosened but decided if we screw this up it might void the warranty, so put back together.
You're right I'm frustrated as it runs fine and saved some money but it unfortunately doesn't work.
Live close to Sandusky OH on Lake Erie and this so far has been the worse winter we have had in 20 years.
Glad I was able to take advantage of my new Troy Bilt


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You put it back together without getting far enough to reverse the augers ??

Are you going for refund, exchange for another or repair ??

Any chance they'll trade you straight up for a new 2410 and eat that discount to make up for all the inconvenience it's caused you and the snow's still piling up ??

_*Glad I was able to take advantage of my new Troy Bilt  *_
I don't understand


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, I just had to take one of these apart this morning at my mother's house. Came apart real easy so if you need more help let me know, otherwise good luck taking it back.

I can confirm that the whole gearbox has to come out of the front and there is know way to turn the auger slightly to get them off. In my case the one at my mother's had the common MTD issue of the front auger shaft yanking itself out of the bearing retainer on one side. Couldn't even pop it back in without taking everything apart.

I didn't want to bend the housing out any more than it was. Was probably a good thing I took it apart anyway as that gave me a chance to bend the housing back inwards to it fit tight.


----------



## pugtheo (Jan 24, 2014)

King of the neighborhood!
Good news, I was able to swap the reversed auger 2410 for a new one "out of the box" on Sunday morning!
I have to hand it to Lowe's, they stepped up and offered an exchange for the hassle at the same discounted price that I paid for floor model.
I then spent over 2 hours in the cold, plowing the hardened drifts in the side driveway and 2 of my neighbors drives.
It now works like a champ!


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

pugtheo said:


> King of the neighborhood!
> Good news, I was able to swap the reversed auger 2410 for a new one "out of the box" on Sunday morning!
> I have to hand it to Lowe's, they stepped up and offered an exchange for the hassle at the same discounted price that I paid for floor model.
> I then spent over 2 hours in the cold, plowing the hardened drifts in the side driveway and 2 of my neighbors drives.
> It now works like a champ!


Lowes is a great company...They will not stress the consumer over something they can get their money back from the manufacturer. HomeDepot on the other hand...my guess is you would be waiting for it to return from their service center. 
Word for the wise.... This is why I always purchase large items with a credit card. If you ever have any problems they are on YOUR side and NOT the retailers/sellers. Also, good card will often extend the warranty by a certain period. I don't know how they do it, and have never used that feature, but it sure give me a piece of mind


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Within the next week or so when the temps are a bit nicer you should go over it and lube anything the manual says to and anything you can see were there is metal to metal moving contact. Also make sure you get any snow out of the impeller housing before letting it sit. Keeps it from melting and you forget about it and it rusts out. Water loves to sit in there. The care you give it now will keep it looking and working like new and keep it reliable.

I kind of bash on my Troy but when you are cutting through snow it's as good as anything else out there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm getting happier with my 2410 as I just found out it does have the ability to run a light and it may have enough to run hand warmers !!
I thought it was wiring for a remote key on/off switch and it turns out these China made 365-SUBs have the option of having a stator and it can be added if it's missing. If it's already there you have a pair of wires coming up from the bottom of the recoil housing on the starters side. They are 6 or 7" red and yellow leads inside a black sheath terminating at the starter with a white plug. Mine was tie wrapped to the wire for the starter.
Too cold to photo.

This Snow stator part # 951-10719
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...t&documentCompId=P1001080&diagramPageId=00004


----------



## sat915nd2 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Is this auger backwards too?*

Hi,

My dad and I are trying to figure out why my Simplicity (755) is throwing snow to the sides. We are baffled. In looking at the pictures posted on here, it looks like my auger might be on backwards. Can anyone look at this picture (attached) and verify if it is on backwards? It seems to be to me.


Thanks!


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the pic. yes your auger blades appear backwards, at least according to the way mine are on my snow blower. They should be directing the snow to the center with the impeller. 

Whimsey


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum 

Yes they are backwards. From the front it should look like this: ///o\\\

But it's not very polite to hijack someone elses thread. You should have posted this as a new thread here in general discussion or better yet under your model here - > Simplicity Snowblowers - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums
Just a thought for next time.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Augers run in the same direction as the wheels, while traveling forward.


----------



## sat915nd2 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Yes they are backwards. From the front it should look like this: ///o\\\
> 
> ...


Thanks Kiss4aFrog and everyone else for the info. I'm new to this message board thing so I was not at all aware of the hijacking thing. I thought I was just posting the same concerns that the original poster posted so I thought that what was I was supposed to do. I'll re-post further questions as a new post.

Thanks again for all of the help!


----------

